# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Ảnh vui

## thuty



----------


## civn2011

Ý tưởng hay!  :hehe: 

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Đặt Phòng Khách Sạn*

----------


## thunhunguyet

chả có j vui

----------

